# Vancouver



## elena250 (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone have any opinions about Vancouver Film School?  Is it about the same as the U.S. Film Schools?  Would getting a BFA from a 4 year university be better in the long run?  Any opinions?


----------



## zee9449 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you have the option to go to a 4 year, do that. Vancouver Film School will set you up perfectly for making really good films - but only as a hobby.


----------



## liptrick (Jul 26, 2009)

This will give you a good idea of the VFS Film Program.

http://www.artschoolreviews.ca...r-of-film-production


----------

